# Ooooooooh my!



## garbonzo13

Just my luck. I went out and got some small lizards for my scarlet snake today. I only came home to find no snake :shock: . It must have gotten out last night. Foolish me did not put the cover back on. Where are the most productive places for a snake to hide in a house? I guess I will have to wait for the stink.


----------



## Samzo

I knew you would kill it :lol: Check under cabinets, draws, sofas any small dark space I reckon.


----------



## Geckospot

We had an eastern chain kingsnake who happened to be an escape artist. Actually, all kings are really good at escaping. We found him twice in a closet. The third time it escaped, he somehow made it out of the house. We were sitting on my back porch 6-8 months later and I noticed the snake coiled under the chair my GF was sitting in. It was healthy and 3x as large as it was when it escaped.

Check in warm locations. ex. under the fridge or stove, on a window sill, etc.

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## garbonzo13

:lol: :lol: Samzo, Gecko, I already looked in those places 2-3 times.....hehehe. I just hope it doesn't die. It is a beauty too. I never thought it would get out because it was always burrowed in the bottom of the cage. I only saw it on top 2 nights out of 5. Oh well, wish me luck. This is definately a learning experience.


----------



## Ian

lol, how unfortunate. Will it not just head for the hottest spot in the house?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## PseudoDave

People have had snakes go missing for many many months and they turn up looking healthier than when you kept them, lol. It'll turn up im sure, failing that making a 'cola bottle wall trap' might be in order. As long as there's not an easy food source in/around the vicinity of the house, it'll work when baited.

Dave


----------



## garbonzo13

Well I hope everyone is right about turning up healthier. For all I know it could have made it out of the house. I can't even find a turd anywhere to tell me it's still in here. LOL P.S. do they climb well? As far as like a straight wall? I figure if it can reach up 2/3 of it's body length it can get up that high at least, right?


----------



## PseudoDave

They can only climb well if they have things to grip onto, some may be strong enough to scale the corner of a wall, but it's less likely. Also, check around any house plants if you have any. Snakes dont poo that often, depending on when he had his last meal and how warm he is, will determine when he'll answer the call of nature and leave something for you to step on.


----------



## Mantis Keeper

Srry to here bout your snake. Make sure to let us know if you find it. I want to add something to how well snakes climb. I have watched a ringneck scale glass. It moved in an S shape up the side of the glass using one part as suction, moved the other part up, gripped with suction, then lifted the previous part over that. It continued to climb in this manner until it got to a place where the glass curved and it was upside down. The "suction" method did not seem to work then.


----------



## garbonzo13

That is CRAZY MantisKeeper. Havn't seen anything yet. I am just gonna forget about it. It'll show up then :wink: .


----------

